# DIY Boiler to Fryer conversion



## thetragichippy (Jun 24, 2019)

First off, thanks for letting me in the forum. For Fathers day, I received a crawfish cooker, picture added as attachment. It is great for boiling, but I would also like to buy a shallow wide pan and fry fish in it. It currently is designed to hold an 80 quart tall pot. To use it as a fryer would be very low to ground. I would like to build a stand that secures the burner about waist tall, and houses the propane tank underneath. I'm going to make it mobile, with locking castors and construct it out of wood. I can make the stand where the legs of the burner fit and slide into top of stand to secure it. Has anyone ever made one of these, or seen one of these?


----------



## CraigC (Jun 25, 2019)

I have two jet cooker bases. I have never considered building a raised base for them, but if I did, wood would be my last choice and I would never consider putting the propane tank under it, way too many chances of a dangerous situation. If you are planning on using a CI pan to fry, I would leave the base at normal height and deal with it. Be careful with heat level as an oil overflow, as many turkey deep fryers have have learned, can be a serious hazard. I use one of these bases for wok cooking and they get hot very fast.


----------



## bbqcoder (Jun 25, 2019)

I can't offer any advice but I have always wanted a setup to cook outside during the summer.  I ordered a two burner camp stove cart from Tejas Smokers a few weeks ago.  It's being delivered today.

https://tejassmokers.com/Camp-Stove-Carts/23

It's the CS2CART-COM model which includes wind guards, wok ring.







The burners are 40K BTU since I'm using natural gas.

I'm looking forward to doing some wok cooking outside since my kitchen lacks a range hood.  Will also be good to do pressure canning and some occasional deep frying.  I like to do as much cooking outside in the summer to keep the heat/smells/grease out of the house.

Maybe you can make a structure out of metal to raise it a little higher?  Or use aluminum studs/durock/tile to make an outdoor structure?  Sort of like what you would do for an outdoor grilling area that is built-in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2019)

CraigC said:


> I have two jet cooker bases. I have never considered building a raised base for them, but if I did, wood would be my last choice and I would never consider putting the propane tank under it, way too many chances of a dangerous situation. If you are planning on using a CI pan to fry, I would leave the base at normal height and deal with it. Be careful with heat level as an oil overflow, as many turkey deep fryers have have learned, can be a serious hazard. I use one of these bases for wok cooking and they get hot very fast.



I agree. I think sitting in a chair next to the cooker would be a much easier, safer solution. We used to borrow one from a friend to make low-country boil for a group of about 25 people and once it's going, you really don't want to move it. It's not that difficult to pick up and move between uses.


----------

